

Like Instapaper for video - jjames
http://wacchen.com/

======
bradleyland
We need a site like this that pulls the stream in to an HTML5 player so I can
use it on my mobile devices that don't support Flash.

~~~
voidfiles
Yea I agree with you, and it supports HTML5 video, but its against many sites
TOS to pull their flash into something like h264.

------
csixty4
I've been wanting something like this since I got hooked on Instapaper. Now I
just need time to watch all these videos.

